# MY ANIMATIONS



## bashscrazy (May 2, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xma1kMhjDY[/youtube]
Here's one of my 29 videos posted on youtube - which are mostly crappy animations I have made  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If you like DBZ and stuff then this is for you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



especially cause it's so slowish and I traced some of the scenes..
See if you can find out which ones and from where and when  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw - drawn with a mouse - 24 fps - done in toon boom studio 4.5 - more info in description


----------



## .Chris (May 2, 2011)

The on from around 1:11 is I think the Vegeta and Goku Scene, just when they are about to fight.
The guy in the blue/purple looks like Goten.


----------



## Snailface (May 2, 2011)

That's pretty good for one person! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The only advice would be to speed it up a little, there's a lot of awkward pauses.


----------



## bashscrazy (May 2, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> The on from around 1:11 is I think the Vegeta and Goku Scene, just when they are about to fight.



correctamundo!


and thanks snailface


----------



## Shockwind (May 3, 2011)

Wow. It's cool. Did you do that yourself?


----------



## Recorderdude (May 3, 2011)

If THIS is n00b work, Egoraptor and Harry Partridge are just "OK".

Seriously, slow but excellent art and motion on the characters, it beats the crap outta my current flash work in those categories (here's one I did awhile back for comparison, I'm improving a lot now but this is still my most recent "finished" work:  http://www.newgrounds.com/dump/item/4e5cd6...bf5a59ad43a118b )

Just pick up the pace and you'll be fine.


----------



## bashscrazy (May 3, 2011)

Thanks FireFox and yeah I did.

lol at Amy's face when it was zooming in xD
and thanks. Yeah I've been improving.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf78VOT441o
Here's my first animation done in february 2008 - I put it as a link because of some reasons that will be noted if you open it in youtube and see something by the video wink wink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee1HZAdMzck[/youtube]
and here's the updated version in september 2009


----------



## bashscrazy (May 5, 2011)

New animation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSRC8yCsrvI[/youtube]
Thanks to Ace Faith for the voice overs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and the other tempers for providing voice overs that I didn't use


----------



## Recorderdude (May 5, 2011)

Nice job! Pretty good VAing too.

Reminds me of Cyanide and Hapiness a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, HREDREDREDREH.


----------



## bashscrazy (May 7, 2011)

Thanks man, yeah I guess it's like C & H cause of the bald head with eyes - except I have real arms and legs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 instead of stick


----------



## Shockwind (May 8, 2011)

bashscrazy said:
			
		

> New animation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd when I watched the video.


----------



## Zorua (May 8, 2011)

bashscrazy said:
			
		

> New animation
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The end is classic!


----------



## bashscrazy (May 8, 2011)

Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really appreciate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sad that there are so many dislikes in comparison to likes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I worked so long and hard on it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh well.. you win some you lose some


----------



## DrOctapu (May 9, 2011)

Very nice. I only do short and stupid stuff.


----------



## bashscrazy (May 11, 2011)

thanks

yeah same lol
It gets a little bit boring and becomes really hard to make a really long animation cause you have to draw the same chars so many times in different positions and movements and stuff
plus I get eager to upload the video to yewtewb so I can try and create an audience


----------



## Mrkinator (May 12, 2011)

These are great man, keep up the good work! Subscribed


----------



## MelissaUS (May 19, 2011)

Very good! 
I still learning how to do something like this. 
It`s very hard, especially for only one person.


----------



## bashscrazy (May 29, 2011)

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah, it's quite hard but its worth it if it's good  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyways heres a crappy stick figure fight I started back in like 2009 and finally decided to finish it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qMvneGZM40[/youtube]
it's the sequel to my first crappy stick figure fight lol


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 1, 2011)

BRO! That was amazing! lol
You could make a whole series, not copying DBZ stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Get your friends for dubbing lol.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jun 1, 2011)

Those animations were quite nice. The onion one made me laugh.


----------



## wasim (Jun 1, 2011)

looks like miniclip games 
anyways nice work there


----------



## bashscrazy (Jun 8, 2011)

Haha thanks Tanveer, but it would be a little hard.
@BobTheJoeBob - glad it made you laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thanks wasim

anyways - made a new animation.. it's a running cycle. I think it came out quite nicely.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lE0odlMhWg4[/youtube]


----------



## bashscrazy (Sep 21, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruK9chXwtX8[/youtube]

finally made a new animation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my first sprite animation - testing it out and shiii~


----------



## bashscrazy (Nov 9, 2011)

New animation

If you have a youtube account I would appreciate if you rated and commented on the video :3


----------

